# Morgue and Manor House, June 2012



## TranKmasT (Jun 17, 2012)

*Morgue and Manor House, Efforts, June 2012*

What a dismal damp day, but constant rain and questionable footwear didn't dampen our efforts. First off on out Lancashire road trip was Rossendale Hospital Morgue. 
*
History*



Visited with *Donebythehands* and *Luke*.


A bit of controversy regarding this first location. A fellow UE brother staged some shots in here that a local rag, having a slow day went with the 'distasteful angle' which kind of blew up in there face judging by comments after. 






































*Next stop was the Manor House.*





















. 
































*Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2012)

What an amazing collection,the cars and the house looked so interesting.thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 23, 2012)

Great pics, I've done the 'Mansion' myself and found it stunning! Yet to try the hospital, but it's defo on my 'to do' list! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ratters (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice photos mate


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you have a look at the Jags round the back? Looks like they have attempted to board the place since my visit - Ive still to do the morgue, big dog there last time i went! Great report!


----------



## 3domfighter (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice work pal. 


I've been in the old workhouse Rossendale General Its nice in there sadly couldn't get into the newer Infirmary building which where i was born. 


The Mansion has only been shut for a few years its badly suffered inside, we had a look in the ballroom no way in the house at the time.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 23, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Did you have a look at the Jags round the back? Looks like they have attempted to board the place since my visit - Ive still to do the morgue, big dog there last time i went! Great report!



Jags really!
No didn't get chance.....


----------



## night crawler (Jun 23, 2012)

Good work there some good photo's of the places.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 24, 2012)

Good clear pics,well captured.


----------



## Lusker (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautyfull decayed building fantastic showts


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 24, 2012)

Mortuaries are always significant places to find - but, having worked in one during my early working life - some very nasty bugs remain viable for a surprisingly long time - years, even decades, sometimes. Spores live on! I'm sure you are all expert urbexes, but please take really good care when exploring them. 

Interesting to find the gurney set to receive a body for transport. Note the plastic shroud on top of the cotton one. Looks like they closed in a hurry - and therefore may have been less than scrupulous about that last scrub-down.


----------



## Foz77 (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely clean pictures, strong human connection.


----------

